# Nails Creek Feb. 4-5



## idj3061 (Jan 30, 2017)

The first shoot of 2017 for Nails Creek Archery is this weekend. It is a SOY shoot for NEGA archery circuit. Money classes $25, Trophy $15, Fun $10.  Registration 8-3 Saturday, 12-3 Sunday. See you there!


----------



## idj3061 (Jan 30, 2017)

If you've never been there before, the address is 
2652 Highway 63
Homer GA 30547

Look for signs


----------



## jasonsg (Jan 30, 2017)

Looking forward to it Joseph!!!


----------



## timmyNjessMiller (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm wiping the dust off my bow to come shoot


----------



## Jgarcia93 (Jan 31, 2017)

What are the regulations for hunter?


----------



## idj3061 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hunter Class is 40 YD Max, unknown yards, any hunting-type sight, Magnification allowed, 12" max stabilizer, 280 fps max


----------



## timmyNjessMiller (Feb 1, 2017)

The Mathews bow is still shooting good can't wait to see how it scores


----------



## Reynolds family (Feb 1, 2017)

Looking forward to it.Always a great shoot.


----------



## Tadder (Feb 3, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 5, 2017)

As always great shoot! Thank you for the hard work .


----------

